# Apache Tomcat - mehere Instanzen - Session Problem



## t.stein (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe auf einen Server 2 Tomcat-Instanzen laufen. Auf diesen Tomcat-Instanzen ist jeweils die gleiche War deployt. Die beiden Tomcat-Instanzen sind jeweils in einer 1:1 Beziehung zu einem Mandanten. Ich will also kein Loadbalancing, weil ich auf beide Mandaten bewußt zugreifen will. 

Wenn ich auf die beiden Anwendungen mit dem Browser *gleichzeitig* zugreife (Einmal über Port 8080 das andere mal über 8081), fliegt mir jeweils die Session um die Ohren. 

Kann ich das ganze serverseitig Beheben? Ich will keinen Workaround verschiedene Browser verwenden, etc.

gruß Thomas


----------



## maki (15. Mrz 2011)

> Wenn ich auf die beiden Anwendungen mit dem Browser gleichzeitig zugreife (Einmal über Port 8080 das andere mal über 8081), fliegt mir jeweils die Session um die Ohren.


Was heisst das denn genau?

So wie du das beschreibst sollten das 2 unabhängige Sessions sein.


----------



## FArt (16. Mrz 2011)

Annahme: Port 8080 und Port 8081 sind jeweils die Ports der HTTP-Konnectoren der beiden Tomcat Instanzen.
Annahme: Alle weiteren Port sind disjunkt konfiguriert.
Behauptung: Die beidnen Tomcats haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Was teilen sich die beiden Webapplikationen? Den DB User?

Schaue dir Fehlermeldungen an. Schaue dir die Logfiles an. Mit "fliegt um die Ohren" kann hier niemand was anfangen.


----------



## brauner1990 (16. Mrz 2011)

Soweit ich es verstanden habe hast du:

Tomcat 1 - 8080
und
Tomcat 2 - 8081

und auf beiden läuft

Webapp 1

als eigenen Deploy. Wieso bietest du überhaupt dieses 2 Mal an? Und was sagen dir den die Logfiles? Sind es wirklich 2 unterschiedliche Tomcats, oder arbeiten die im gleichen Catalina Home?


----------



## t.stein (16. Mrz 2011)

Hey Zusammen, 

danke für den Input. Es ist so, dass sich beide Instanzen die gleiche Datenbank teilen. 
Der Grund warum es 2 Mal deployt wird, sind die verschiedenen Mandaten (config Files, Einstellungen etc) auf Filesystem-Ebene. Und ja, es sind wirklich 2 unterschiedliche Tomcats.

Ich habe das Problem derzeit gelöst, indem ich das War-File einfach umbenannt habe. ServerA.war und ServerB.war

Logfiles reiche ich nach.  

gruß und danke


----------



## brauner1990 (16. Mrz 2011)

t.stein hat gesagt.:


> Hey Zusammen,
> 
> danke für den Input.


Dafür ist das Forum da.


t.stein hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Problem derzeit gelöst, indem ich das War-File einfach umbenannt habe. ServerA.war und ServerB.war


Das ist aber nicht die feine Art.... ;-)


t.stein hat gesagt.:


> Logfiles reiche ich nach.


Das wäre nett.


----------



## FArt (17. Mrz 2011)

t.stein hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Problem derzeit gelöst, indem ich das War-File einfach umbenannt habe. ServerA.war und ServerB.war



Was soll das bringen, wenn die Instanzen getrennt sind? Du hast doch zwei Installationen vom Tomcat, oder?


----------



## brauner1990 (17. Mrz 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Du hast doch zwei Installationen vom Tomcat, oder?



laut dem folgendem Quote subd es einzelne Installationen...



t.stein hat gesagt.:


> Und ja, es sind wirklich 2 unterschiedliche Tomcats.


----------

